# Hello



## Cat (Feb 14, 2016)

I am Cat and of a young but old friend of Hairball, whom my Mamma and I are staying of their home. My English is not prefect, but I do love of reading. I wish for my English to become better and of the little time here I want to share so much of meaning words!

I am greatful to you for having of me here all though I shall not be long here. I must return to my home of Romania to catch of the fishing season there. I shall be here of 17 March and shall not be here for until October.

I am married to an American classmate of college and we adopted of a disabled daughter with only one of her legs. I was adopted. It is so well to be chosen, yes?

I shall go looking here. I know of all the rules, for they are quuite simple.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Hairball (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome, Cat. Go look...and for God's sake please remember NOT to let Tuxy out!!

One of the younger cats, Tuxy, is an escape artist. Now while I do love originality and thinking outside the box, I'm not too happy when Tuxy decides to play Houdini.

It took me 45 minutes to dig Tuxy out from under the deck. Just saying.


----------



## PiP (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Cat,

Welcome to our creative community  You will find us a supportive group and when you need help with your writing please do not hesitate to ask. Do you have access to the Internet in Romania? If so, you can always keep uptodate with WF from there. 'Good luck with your writing.


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2016)

PiP said:


> Hi Cat,
> 
> Welcome to our creative community  You will find us a supportive group and when you need help with your writing please do not hesitate to ask. Do you have access to the Internet in Romania? If so, you can always keep uptodate with WF from there. 'Good luck with your writing.



Yes, I have the internet! But so much of fishing season is of the Black Sea and we do have of the satellite internet but so very slow. The crew men must use it to keep up of homes, for many have small children.

My time of myself comes here when I can relax of the stresses of business. Mamma and I have always gone away to do this. She tells me this is very important so to as not go so busy and demands of times.

Thank you for my welcome, Pip. You are of Portugal, yes? My Papa had of a business there in Lisbon but he sold it to the manager of it he hired. Now we have the businesses of Romania, Poland, Germany, and Moldova. these businesses are of export -import of tractors, farm machines, the making of shigles of roofs and of car parts of the Dacia car builder, and the car towing trucks manufacturing.

I was only of Lisbon twice when I was young. I was with Papa when I became 9 years old. He bught me a very pretty dress there as well as a chain with a heart upon it. But I remember of it as a very nice place.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## writingham89 (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome aboard Cat. I see you already have some friends here but I'm sure you'll find many more. From what I've seen this is a great community full of people who are ALWAYS willing to help in any way they can.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome, *Cat*! 8)

 We have other members for whom English is not their first language, so you won't be the only one. Your English is already strong enough that it's easy to understand what you're saying. Feel free to post your writings here, and our members will suggest possible improvements.

HC


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, Cat. Good to see you around. Just one question: Does Hairball really spit out hairballs? If she does be careful where you step :lol:

Anyway, welcome to our crazy ward of denizens. Don't forget there are plenty of people here that can help with any writing needs you may have. :hi:


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Cat

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

Your English is just fine but I'm sure you've already discovered English is full of idioms that often confuse speakers of other languages. Don't be afraid to ask lots and lots of questions.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Schrody (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Cat. If you stick long enough, you'll see this is, in fact, a cat's forum ^^ And if you stick even longer, your English will bloom like a cherry tree in the spring.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Cat! It's so lovely to have you here at WF. It will be cool to catch up with you when you get the chance to come online! And I'd say your English is pretty good right now,but like everyone is say I g if you keep practicing and ask questions you'll be fine.=)

What do you like to read?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 14, 2016)

Cat said:


> I am Cat and of a young but old friend of Hairball, whom my Mamma and I are staying of their home. My English is not prefect, but I do love of reading. I wish for my English to become better and of the little time here I want to share so much of meaning words!
> 
> I am greatful to you for having of me here all though I shall not be long here. I must return to my home of Romania to catch of the fishing season there. I shall be here of 17 March and shall not be here for until October.
> 
> ...



Hey Cat, 

I'm Anthony. Welcome to Writing Forums! We heard so much about you before your first introduction post. It's okay, they were _purrrfect _compliments. We were already dusting the picture frames, setting up the tables, and preparing the food. Did you bring any to share with us from Romania? Any Salam De Biscuiti? Although English is my first language, I have a background in tutoring English as a Second Language (ESL) students. I would love to make your time here worth the trip. As you become more familiar with our community, you will achieve beyond English language acquisition skills. I wish the best of luck in all your endeavors during your visit. 

Thanks for joining our community. Your presence is greatly appreciated.


- Anthony


----------



## W.Goepner (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi cat welcome to the forums. As everyone else has said your time here will help you. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome cat!

We have a series of Writing Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory-- which Hairball is a part of. 

Feel free to explore the site!

Cheers!


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2016)

writingham89 said:


> Welcome aboard Cat. I see you already have some friends here but I'm sure you'll find many more. From what I've seen this is a great community full of people who are ALWAYS willing to help in any way they can.



I see! This is so very exiting, yes? And I shall need much help! Thank you!



HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *Cat*! 8)
> 
> We have other members for whom English is not their first language, so you won't be the only one. Your English is already strong enough that it's easy to understand what you're saying. Feel free to post your writings here, and our members will suggest possible improvements.
> 
> HC



Thank you! I need improvements always. This is very well for me!



mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Cat. Good to see you around. Just one question: Does Hairball really spit out hairballs? If she does be careful where you step :lol:
> 
> Anyway, welcome to our crazy ward of denizens. Don't forget there are plenty of people here that can help with any writing needs you may have. :hi:



Thank you so very much! I will need such help, yes?

Hairball doesn't do of that but one day we were of a shopping community and a man tried of stealing her purse. She always has of a quiet consealed pistol of her and she held to her purse with of one hand and with her other hand brung out her pistol and poked it at his head. She told him to let go of her purse or he will die. He ran away of us. She called 911 and the police caught of him in close.

I have of favorite stories of Hairball althought that is of my most favorite! Ha!



Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Cat
> 
> Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much! Yes, there is much to learn of idioms. Perhaps the same of many languages, yes?



Schrody said:


> Hello Cat. If you stick long enough, you'll see this is, in fact, a cat's forum ^^ And if you stick even longer, your English will bloom like a cherry tree in the spring.



I shall hope of this!



am_hammy said:


> Hello Cat! It's so lovely to have you here at WF. It will be cool to catch up with you when you get the chance to come online! And I'd say your English is pretty good right now,but like everyone is say I g if you keep practicing and ask questions you'll be fine.=)
> 
> What do you like to read?



I like to read of politics and of governments. Also of business news and trends of coming of the latest technoligies. I read of all news of I can receive!



PrinzeCharming said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> I'm Anthony. Welcome to Writing Forums! We heard so much about you before your first introduction post. It's okay, they were _purrrfect _compliments. We were already dusting the picture frames, setting up the tables, and preparing the food. Did you bring any to share with us from Romania? Any Salam De Biscuiti? Although English is my first language, I have a background in tutoring English as a Second Language (ESL) students. I would love to make your time here worth the trip. As you become more familiar with our community, you will achieve beyond English language acquisition skills. I wish the best of luck in all your endeavors during your visit.
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much! You are very much of one of many Hairball wishes of my consulting. I did not understand so much of your message but Hairball explained. I shall be bringing of blueberry cobblers and sausage polenta and very fine wine, yes? Ha!



W.Goepner said:


> Hi cat welcome to the forums. As everyone else has said your time here will help you. Enjoy yourself.



Thank you! I shall seek help. It is very good here, as of a home of to be creating!



danielstj said:


> Welcome cat!
> 
> We have a series of Writing Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory-- which Hairball is a part of.
> 
> ...



Yes, I thank you so very much! I shall do of this!

Very felt thanks of you and all of you!

With time at of hand, I shall make this wisely, yes?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Ariel (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forums, Cat.  Hairball is a special lady and I trust her judgement so I assume you're a special lady as well.


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Welcome to the forums, Cat.  Hairball is a special lady and I trust her j!udgement so I assume you're a special lady as well.



Thank you so much! You are so very kind! I understand of you and so many others who are of such this very nice place! Life can be good within the mix, yes? I am very nice to see you!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forums, I'm Hiro.
This place is pretty great! Hairball is pretty awesome, and her friends must be just as awesome!!
Hope to see you around the forums!
Hiro


----------

